# Galveston Bay Fishing in Texas



## Capt. Alan (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok as you can see by the title I'm not located in Florida, I'm a fishing guide on Galveston Bay in Texas. I will post a reporthere from time to time.If you want up to date reports, you can go to http://www.galveston-fishing.com./galveston-fishing-reports.htmlhttp://www.galveston-fishing.com./galveston-fishing-reports.html<A href="http://www.galveston-fishing.com/galveston-fishing-reports.html" target=_blank>www.galveston-fishing.com/galveston-fishing-reports.html</A> . Iamreally posting this message for anyone that might need any information for yourself, family or friends that are traveling to Texas or live here and is interested in a guided fishing trip on Galveston Bay for speckled trout or redfish. If you or anybody you know needs any information please check out my website and feel free to contact me. Thanks very much!
Capt. Alan
<A href="http://www.galveston-fishing.com/" target=_blank>http://www.galveston-fishing.com</A>
http://www.galvestonbayfishingteam.com


----------

